# Was muss ich beim einrichten einer 160 GB Festplatte beachten?



## Nightcrawler (3. August 2004)

Hallo,

da eine meiner beiden IBM Festplatten seltsame Geräusche macht.
Wollte ich mir schnell eine neue Platte kaufen, und meine Daten von der Platte retten bevor der GAU kommt.

Habe ein bisschen nachgeforscht und bin zu schluss gekommen mir eine 160 GB Platte zu kaufen weil der preisunterschied zwische 120 und 160 GB sehr gering ist.

Nun habe ich aber auch gelesen das 160 GB platten von WinXP nicht richtig erkannt werden können max. 134 GB.

Nun würde ich gerne wissen wie ich die Platte vorbereiten muss, damit die vollen 160 GB (148 GB real)  nutzen kann.

Auf die Platte soll WinXP Pro. SP1 oder sogar bald SP2.

Was passiert eigentlich wenn ich eine 80GB Platte auf eine 160 GB spiegele mit NortonGhost. Sind die restlichen GB dann auch noch verfügbar ?

Welche Plattengrösse ist eigentlich besser 120 GB oder 160 GB.

Plattenfabrikat ist die Martox DiamondMax 160 GB / 120 GB mit 8 MB Cache.

Bin über Eure hilfe sehr dankbar !

Gruß

Nightcrawler


----------



## Radhad (4. August 2004)

Also, meine letzte IBM Platte hatte sich vor nicht allzulanger Zeit verabschiedet. Daraufhin habe ich eine Samsung 160 GB gekauft (liegt momenten noch knapp über 90 Euro), und unter XP wurden die vollen 148 GB erkannt! Mittlerweile habe ich die Platte aufgeteilt in Partitionen, falls das System abschmiert hab ich dann meine Daten noch (und das formatieren dauert keine Stunde bis anderthalb...).

Wie das mit dem spiegeln der Platte ist weiß ich nicht, habe ich noch nie gemacht. Muss man dafür nicht aber die gleiche Platte haben? *schulternzuck*


MfG Radhad


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. August 2004)

Beim spiegeln der Platte besteht "normalerwesie" die Möglichkeit diue Partion an Größen anzupassen, ansonsten wir halt der nicht genutze Speicher freigelöassen und kann im Anschluss partioniert werden.


----------



## MMC2002 (5. August 2004)

Hallo,

also mit der Größe sehe ich da keine Probleme. Ich habe auch WinXP und nutze eine 250 GB große externe Platte und das ohne Probleme.

MfG
MMC2oo2


----------



## Radhad (6. August 2004)

Hatte ich schon in meinem Post  (der 2.) beantwortet. Ich würde eher erst die Partinionierung machen und dann das Image der Platte aufspielst. Müsstest du testen.


MfG Radhad


----------

